

Swedish Police Raid the Pirate Bay, Site Goes Offline - Jamie452
https://torrentfreak.com/swedish-police-raid-the-pirate-bay-site-offline-141209/

======
MichaelCrawford
why were they still in sweden? Haven't they had legal troubles for years?

There are lots of countries where they could have operated without getting any
grief from the authorities.

~~~
skorecky
They're in other places too. I think they were just waiting for something like
this to happen to power up the backups. [https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-
moves-to-the-cloud-becom...](https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-moves-to-the-
cloud-becomes-raid-proof-121017/) but I don't know how much that stands true
now...

